# " يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا ........



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

* يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا وتُطرح في أعماق البحر جميع خطاياهم " ( مي 7 : 19 )

نلاحظ صوت النبي ميخا الذي يقول " يعود يرحمنا .. " تأكد يا مَن كانت خطاياك كثيرة وسوداء أن الله رحمك منها وسيرحمك أكثر وأكثر مادمت تصرخ إليه مع الإبن الضال قائلاً " أخطأت يا أبتاه في السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقاً أن أدعى لك إبناً بل إجعلني كأحد أجرائك " نعم إنه " يعود يرحمنا .. " لأن باب رحمته مفتوحاً على مصراعيه .. المنتظر أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون ، إن الحياة الغارقة في بحر الخطية متعبة جداً والإنتصار عليها متعب بل ومستحيل بدون المسيح له كل المجد .
فلهذا الرب يدعوك قائلاً " تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين وألثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم " وهنا نجد أحد الآباء الكبار يقول " الشيطان يا أبنائي يضربنا بالحروب الروحية ليوقعنا في الخطية ، ونحن نضربه برحمة ربنا لأنها واسعة جداً وقوية " .
ويا للعجب في العمل الإلهي لأنه عندما يرحمنا الله ويقبلنا ضمن خرافه المختارين يقول أيضاً النبي ميخا " يدوس آثامنا " تُرى أيّ حب أعظم من هذا ؟! لا يوجد .. لايوجد حب أعمق أسمى وأعمق من محبة الله لنا لأن الله محبة حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان أشعياء النبي " هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وإن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف " ( أش 1 : 18 ) نعم يا إلهنا أنت دائماً هكذا .. نحن نصنع الخطية وأنت تقدم الرحمة .. نحن نبتكر في آثامنا وأنت تهبنا الفرح والمحبة والسلام .
عندما يقول النبي أن الله " يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا " إن دل على شئ يدل على أننا لابد أن نعيش مع المسيح كروحيين وليس كجسديين .
عزيزي .. تكفيك أعظم نعمة في الوجود تجعلك دائماً تشكر الله على كل حال هل تعرفها ؟ يكفيك أنك ولدت وأنت تحمل إسم المسيح .. نعم إنه يعيش داخلك ومعك ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول " لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش وإن متنا فللرب نموت وإن عشنا أو متنا فللرب نحن " ( رو 14 : 8 )
​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: " يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا ........*




> تكفيك أعظم نعمة في الوجود تجعلك دائماً تشكر الله على كل حال هل تعرفها ؟ يكفيك أنك ولدت وأنت تحمل إسم المسيح


فعلا نعمة غنية ​​​​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسي ميرنا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: " يعود يرحمنا ، يدوس آثامنا ........*

*تأمل فى منتهى الجمال*
*ميرسى يا يارا*
*عايز اشكرك الف مرة على كل موضوع حطتيتة بلمنتدى *
*بجد فعلا افدتينى بكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتنورينا ديما بخدمتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يونيو 2008)

بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه ياجوجو على كلامك الجميل بجد
انا مستاهلهوش 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

